# the v12 skyline (what a waste)



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

this whole thread on the v12 powerd skyline makes me sick all it is is a bunch of bored rich ueros that wasted a perfectly good skyline. 
this makes me think of a artical i read in MODIFIED MAG i dont remember which issue but the artical was on a nissan stagea which is a wagon skyline any way this car layed down 1015hp on the TEX modified rb26 motor get this a inline six 2.6 liter that is way lighter than a v12 that easly puts down the numbers and it revs higher to. if anyone knows that issue of what i think was modified mag i could be wrong it may be sport compact car im not sure but the point is that keep the skyline with its perfect motor and the world will be a better place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

This is a waste of a thread. you coudl have just posted your opinion in the V-12 skyline thread. And if you read everything, then you might understand why they made a v-12 while they could produce the same amount of power as a inline 6. Its because of racing regulations.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> This is a waste of a thread. you coudl have just posted your opinion in the V-12 skyline thread. And if you read everything, then you might understand why they made a v-12 while they could produce the same amount of power as a inline 6. Its because of racing regulations.



so what your telling me is that that v12 skyline could run laps with a regular rb26 skyline i hardly doubt it the weight differense would be stupendious. as for the reason for this thread why post a option on a thread that has 81+ posts. not only that but race regulations have nothing to do with it so what you make the v12 more powerful that isnt going to help with the odd extra lbs on the front of the car nissan put a light motor in the skyline for a reason


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im sorry, and i am tryin to be nice, but do you know a single thing bout racing. Certain races require certain requires, such that as a V-12 motor. Yes you can produce 1000hp with a inline six, but if the touring league requires a V-12 to be entered, take one guess what you are gonna do.. That is right, put a V-12 in your car. Its simple. Hell, some races, you can't have any mods done to your car, some you can only run N/A and some Turbo etc. 


you know one problem that the skyline 2.6L has, it tops out quickly as a V-12 you are more based on power.. Look at ferreri, lambo, aston martin. They are high reving high hp cars designed for one purpose, to race. They are designed around the races. The GTR redlines at 9000 rpms, its accerelation is scary, but it can't race in a circuit race if the circuit races requires six more cylinders


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Lemon. I don’t mean to flame you or anything but you talk a lot of a scary acceleration of a skyline. You know: “professional racer are afraid of it” and that kind of blabbering schoolgirl mash. Can you possibly elaborate on this subject little more? I mean its just sounds like you are scared of a fast car. Out of curiosity, what’s the fastest you squeezed out of your 200sx?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Hey Lemon. I don’t mean to flame you or anything but you talk a lot of a scary acceleration of a skyline. You know: “professional racer are afraid of it” and that kind of blabbering schoolgirl mash. Can you possibly elaborate on this subject little more? I mean its just sounds like you are scared of a fast car. Out of curiosity, what’s the fastest you squeezed out of your 200sx?


 since i am still young and have limited experience, scary acceleration to me is the Ferreri f-40. Hell i own a 79 Transam with a 400 big block (and that isn't the scary) but the 600+hp ferreri i believe is. Scary defined by me is a car that does 0-100 in 7 seconds or 0-6 in less than 4.


ps- download some skyline movies. there are some documented of the mines skyline with professional racers that are scared of the acceleration of the car.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> since i am still young and have limited experience, scary acceleration to me is the Ferreri f-40. Hell i own a 79 Transam with a 400 big block (and that isn't the scary) but the 600+hp ferreri i believe is. Scary defined by me is a car that does 0-100 in 7 seconds or 0-6 in less than 4.
> 
> 
> ps- download some skyline movies. there are some documented of the mines skyline with professional racers that are scared of the acceleration of the car.


again thats right your young and you dont know any thing dumb ass, skylines can be built to rap to 10 or 11k rpm the rb26 is sick and if you dont agree well i guess your ignorance has been proven. i happen to be a competitive scca driver so next time to talk shit get your facts straight, ohh and its not your falt you drive the shitiest nissan made. so ill tell you what ill try to be nice and tell you this you can come to montana (Billings) and race me in my fc (90' rx7 if you didnt know) or my sileighty and we will see who knows more about racing. skylines stock can run 0-60 in 5 or less honestly if you want to talk about ferreri's and trans ams go find a forrum for that k thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

iconic power said:


> again thats right your young and you dont know any thing dumb ass, skylines can be built to rap to 10 or 11k rpm the rb26 is sick and if you dont agree well i guess your ignorance has been proven. i happen to be a competitive scca driver so next time to talk shit get your facts straight, ohh and its not your falt you drive the shitiest nissan made. so ill tell you what ill try to be nice and tell you this you can come to montana (Billings) and race me in my fc (90' rx7 if you didnt know) or my sileighty and we will see who knows more about racing. skylines stock can run 0-60 in 5 or less honestly if you want to talk about ferreri's and trans ams go find a forrum for that k thanks


whoo whoo whoo little bitch. Im 23 but im not some dumb ass who doesn't know sh*t, cuz if i was, i wouldn't be a MOD. Second, i know the skyline is insane, i have said that on ever damn thread there was. Thirdly, i know what an FC and a FD... Thirdly, stop thinkin you are hot shit cuz you drive two old ass beaters just because you dont like the 200sx. I was a college student (you know that place where you go to become educated and get a degree) so how do you expect me to have some expensive car. Im sorry if i wasn't spoiled and im sorry that i got my car totaled by a guy that wasn't watchin the road, which gave me a week to buy a car before i went to school. If you are a SCCA racer that is good for you, but then how dont you understand that certain races have requirements that need to be met or yo' ass aint racin'. 

Lastly, no one cares what your opinion is cuz you are just another stupid noob who talks sh*t. I dont care who you are or what you drive, cuz the car doesn't make the person. I work for Boeing Integrated Defense Systems. I will be buyin a new car in a few months once i save up some money. and trust me, it wont be some old ass POS like youre two beaters.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> whoo whoo whoo little bitch. Im 23 but im not some dumb ass who doesn't know sh*t, cuz if i was, i wouldn't be a MOD. Second, i know the skyline is insane, i have said that on ever damn thread there was. Thirdly, i know what an FC and a FD... Thirdly, stop thinkin you are hot shit cuz you drive two old ass beaters just because you dont like the 200sx. I was a college student (you know that place where you go to become educated and get a degree) so how do you expect me to have some expensive car. Im sorry if i wasn't spoiled and im sorry that i got my car totaled by a guy that wasn't watchin the road, which gave me a week to buy a car before i went to school. If you are a SCCA racer that is good for you, but then how dont you understand that certain races have requirements that need to be met or yo' ass aint racin'.
> 
> Lastly, no one cares what your opinion is cuz you are just another stupid noob who talks sh*t. I dont care who you are or what you drive, cuz the car doesn't make the person. I work for Boeing Integrated Defense Systems. I will be buyin a new car in a few months once i save up some money. and trust me, it wont be some old ass POS like youre two beaters.


THIS IS NOT ME TALKING SH*T just read carfully and quit making a big deal in front of the entire internet world.

old ass beaters is right very fine tuned old ass beaters. really man you just need to leave with this (this is iconic powers older sib. speaking) first if you are 23 then you need to grow up and quit fighting with people that never did anything to you on the god damn internet, secondly if you really r that insucure then you need to save up and buy a real car so you can have some fun and not be so bitchy to what everyone has to say, no offense really, my little bro (iconicpower) is younger than you and he's spolled rotten but he does know his cars, very well, just cause he asked a question like where can he get a gtr or that he doesnt like the skyline v12 doesnt mean you have to talk sh*t just reply nicley, end of thread no more sh*t talking!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

this thread is ended!...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

iconic power said:


> THIS IS NOT ME TALKING SH*T just read carfully and quit making a big deal in front of the entire internet world.
> 
> old ass beaters is right very fine tuned old ass beaters. really man you just need to leave with this (this is iconic powers older sib. speaking) first if you are 23 then you need to grow up and quit fighting with people that never did anything to you on the god damn internet, secondly if you really r that insucure then you need to save up and buy a real car so you can have some fun and not be so bitchy to what everyone has to say, no offense really, my little bro (iconicpower) is younger than you and he's spolled rotten but he does know his cars, very well, just cause he asked a question like where can he get a gtr or that he doesnt like the skyline v12 doesnt mean you have to talk sh*t just reply nicley, end of thread no more sh*t talking!


LOL. Now thats funny. Really that is funny. I've read this all and psulemon was being nice til you weren't. Seriously, you don't know him very well. He doesn't talk about shit he doesn't know about. If he don't know the subject he don't talk about it. But really, looking at your posts has cracked me up. You've even contradicted yourself. Don't ramble, think before you post so that when you call someone a dumbass you don't make yourself look like one. And lastly, watch yourself. Name calling is sometimes let go in off topic section but in technical sections it's not tolerated and can entail a banning and if it comes to it some people have been completely kicked of the forums. You're new so follow the rules and do your research. If ya wann post an opinion of a car or the motor put in one put it in off topic cuz I'm probably not the only person who'd agree that this is not the place for opinions. Get some seniority on the forums before jumping on someone especially a mod. Some of us have learned that lesson the hard way.

Mitch


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

you know what MITCH fuck this forum and all of you im sick of all you guys that know so much about cars but all you do is talk about them on here you dont race, your nothing but a bunch of web junkies that have nothing else to do and honestly i got on this forum to get ideas from outside sources not all your god sent know it all cocky attitude bull shit, if you have seniority on here it means one thing that you spend to much time bull shitting about all your supossed knowledge. i love it you make me laugh cause you think your so great cause you sit around and post on forums heres some advise GO OUT AND DRIVE OR RACE or prove your a flip'n genesus by working to build a car worth putting in a mag. OHH Yeah and dont waste your time wrighting back to this cause honestly you have nothing to say i appoligized to psulemon for what i said and he seems ok but i dont want what you have to say and yes i felt affended by the way he answered one of my posts i dont need you to tell me how to react who r u really im done with this forum it hasnt helped me at all so the whole point of my existance here is faultered.
Mitch[/QUOTE]


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bye have fun :loser:


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL funniest thread on this site i would have to say


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

iconic power said:


> you know what MITCH fuck this forum and all of you im sick of all you guys that know so much about cars but all you do is talk about them on here you dont race, your nothing but a bunch of web junkies that have nothing else to do and honestly i got on this forum to get ideas from outside sources not all your god sent know it all cocky attitude bull shit, if you have seniority on here it means one thing that you spend to much time bull shitting about all your supossed knowledge. i love it you make me laugh cause you think your so great cause you sit around and post on forums heres some advise GO OUT AND DRIVE OR RACE or prove your a flip'n genesus by working to build a car worth putting in a mag. OHH Yeah and dont waste your time wrighting back to this cause honestly you have nothing to say i appoligized to psulemon for what i said and he seems ok but i dont want what you have to say and yes i felt affended by the way he answered one of my posts i dont need you to tell me how to react who r u really im done with this forum it hasnt helped me at all so the whole point of my existance here is faultered.
> Mitch


[/QUOTE]

LOL. I love know it all newb's.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0-60 in 4 isn't scary either. My Ninja did it in the 3s....... The bigger bikes can do it even faster. Cars aren't scary by any means. Bikes.........can be.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> 0-60 in 4 isn't scary either. My Ninja did it in the 3s....... The bigger bikes can do it even faster. Cars aren't scary by any means. Bikes.........can be.


 oh i can imagine. But he just wanted me to define what ithought was scary, but when professional racers think something is scary, watch out cuz its hell quick. Me and ironic power settled our shit in PM, so you guys dont have to stand up for me, but its appreciated. 

Ironic, many people on this forum do race. Just try to keep an open mind, some of us just aren't web junkies, but the forums are extremely valuable in gaining information. I know you took offense to some of the stuff i said and i apologized to you in PM. 


Just keep in mind, its alot easier to get a ferreri and nobles, than it is getting a skyline. Skylines are extremely hard to import as many can tell you. You might be able to get it as a kit car, but you wont have it street legal. For them money you will prolly spend, you might be better off gettin soemthing already over here like an STI, cuz unless you want to fork out loads of money, gettin a skyline isn't goin to happen. also check around cuz you might be able to find a US legal skyline being sold by a company, but a GTR will still prolly go for like 50K.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> A Juggalos faith in the Dark Carnival is confessed through his deeds, not in his words. The Dark Carnival is a matter of the heart, no physical inconvenience can warrent abandonment of a true Juggalos faith.


Southwest, woo! woo!! 

Wicked Clowns for Life!

:cheers:


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lemon, stop dreaming about Skyline. We aren’t getting it in USA. There are other fast cars out here! :fluffy:


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> 0-60 in 4 isn't scary either. My Ninja did it in the 3s....... The bigger bikes can do it even faster. Cars aren't scary by any means. Bikes.........can be.


fair enuf a bike is faster. but look at power to weight ratio's. A standard r34 weigh's 3395 lbs making 276 bhp @ 6800 rpm(limited by the rules in japan). If a car could pull away like a bike with minimal spinning they would easily do a sub 3sec 0-62mph run


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> Lemon, stop dreaming about Skyline. We aren’t getting it in USA. There are other fast cars out here! :fluffy:


but i like to dream. There are plenty of fast cars out there especially ferreris, but i like my skyline


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> but i like to dream. There are plenty of fast cars out there especially ferreris, but i like my skyline


Not to meantion they'll be making them for the us in a few years :cheers:


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

NO NO NO. In a few ears we will have high-powered electric or hybrid cars. You guys are looking at the last 20 may be 40 years of internal combustion engines. We’ll be out of gas! 
And Lemon, check your spelling. It’s Ferrari not ferreris. You know, Porsche not a Porche.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its 'years' not 'ears'


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Joel said:


> its 'years' not 'ears'


it is "it's" not "its"


stop with the spelling BS. we all make mistakes wetards.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

fuckhead


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Cantum said:


> Southwest, woo! woo!!
> 
> Wicked Clowns for Life!
> 
> :cheers:


hahaha i missed this post last time though, HAHAHA THERES [email protected]!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> fuckhead


buahhahah.. that was good..


----------



## sunde (Oct 22, 2005)

The V12 skyline is badass. In about a year i am gonna buy a R32 and do a engine swap myself (not V12). The reason is because it is so damn expensive to mod those skyline engines here where i live. 

BTW those V12 fits into 200sx too lol


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

sunde said:


> The V12 skyline is badass. In about a year i am gonna buy a R32 and do a engine swap myself (not V12). The reason is because it is so damn expensive to mod those skyline engines here where i live.
> 
> BTW those V12 fits into 200sx too lol


Where do you live? and what are you going to put into your R32?


----------



## sunde (Oct 22, 2005)

rb25det said:


> Where do you live? and what are you going to put into your R32?


2L cosworth maybe, but it gets expensive if i want over 450 hp. Audi S4 2.2 is also a good alternative. A BMW 325i engine from E36 will cost me 1000 USD. With only MLS headgasket and ARP headstuds it can push over 500 hp easy (turboed offcourse).


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Are you just buying an R32 shell or are you buying it with engine and droping it out? Why dont you just run the RB20? With a bigger huffer and few things here and there the RB can be a very quick and cheap engine.


----------



## sunde (Oct 22, 2005)

rb25det said:


> Are you just buying an R32 shell or are you buying it with engine and droping it out? Why dont you just run the RB20? With a bigger huffer and few things here and there the RB can be a very quick and cheap engine.


If its cheap i buy it anyway. I just throw the engine out if its there. Spareparts is to expensive


----------



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

iconic power said:


> the point is that keep the skyline with its perfect motor and the world will be a better place!!!!!!!!!


Nissan raced the JGTC (Japan GT championship) for several years with Skylines. During the last years with the GTR, in order to be able to compete against Supras and NSX, they had to replace the "perfect RB26DETT" with a V6...


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

this is 2 funny but just so u kno maybe we dont race cuz we dont wanna get f**k over or killed


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Nissanpickup said:


> this is 2 funny but just so u kno maybe we dont race cuz we dont wanna get f**k over or killed


thats bullshit, autocross, drag racing, sound familiar? There are tons of race formats that pose practically no possibility of getting fucked over or killed. Sure a 6~7 second top fuel dragster might get sideways and blow to pieces, but a 13-14 second car should never crash at a drag strip unless you are simply retarded. Same goes for autocross, it was designed to be racing without the danger. It involves a LARGE FLAT AREA with SOFT FLEXIBLE CONES and speeds that usually dont exceed 60 mph. I dont think thats gonna kill you, again, unless your retarded. Most importantly, how and why would you call yourself a car enthusiast if you dont want to race in some form or another? maybe if your one of those ass clown show car douchebags that crash into walls the first time they actually floor the pedal (read "ricer"), but other than that I think anyone into cars wants to go fast at some level. Even with real race cars at speeds near 200 mph, the safety of race cars is phenominal and the fatality rate is very low in relation to how many serious accidents occur in racing. Get your facts straight people.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> since i am still young and have limited experience, scary acceleration to me is the Ferreri f-40. Hell i own a 79 Transam with a 400 big block (and that isn't the scary) but the 600+hp ferreri i believe is. Scary defined by me is a car that does 0-100 in 7 seconds or 0-6 in less than 4.
> 
> HEY Man my Z32 is quicker than that


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

sunde said:


> The V12 skyline is badass. In about a year i am gonna buy a R32 and do a engine swap myself (not V12). The reason is because it is so damn expensive to mod those skyline engines here where i live.
> 
> BTW those V12 fits into 200sx too lol


Why not try a Chevy with the 4x4 runningear from a day van cheap power. Keep the handling and realy piss off the narrow minded guy's on here :givebeer:


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

lol...
i agree with Lemon.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_redline said:


> lol...
> i agree with Lemon.


i dont really know what you agree with me on, but thank you.


----------



## sunde (Oct 22, 2005)

Found another skyline some of you can complain about

LS1 Skyline










Now run to mama and cry


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

sunde said:


> Found another skyline some of you can complain about
> 
> LS1 Skyline
> 
> ...


yeah, but isnt that a GT-S or other non-GTR trim? Granted its just wrong to not only mix brands but nationalities like that but if its a GT-S id rather see an LS1 go in it than it be scrapped for a blown motor. They did the same thing to an RX-7 in sport compact car's street car challenge.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

This thread blows more cawk than Blank at a church ceramony.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

one question...

WHY THE HELL HAS THIS THREAD BEEN ALLOWED TO GO ON FOR THREE MIND NUMBING, TIME WASTING, EGO MANIA 3 PAGES!!?!???!???!!


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

sunde said:


> Found another skyline some of you can complain about
> 
> LS1 Skyline
> 
> ...



Ho yes i like this :thumbup:


----------



## weaselking1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy that's sick man.... but i wanna see twin turbo v12 lol


----------



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

Its not a twin but a quad turbo V12.

Check http://skylinev12.neufblog.com to see it.

LMF


----------



## weaselking1 (Jul 17, 2006)

4turbo!?!? and V12.......dude, That's so sick that I'm losing my mind here


----------



## Specv_Tuner (May 9, 2006)

neogeon said:


> thats bullshit, autocross, drag racing, sound familiar? There are tons of race formats that pose practically no possibility of getting fucked over or killed. Sure a 6~7 second top fuel dragster might get sideways and blow to pieces, but a 13-14 second car should never crash at a drag strip unless you are simply retarded. Same goes for autocross, it was designed to be racing without the danger. It involves a LARGE FLAT AREA with SOFT FLEXIBLE CONES and speeds that usually dont exceed 60 mph. I dont think thats gonna kill you, again, unless your retarded. Most importantly, how and why would you call yourself a car enthusiast if you dont want to race in some form or another? maybe if your one of those ass clown show car douchebags that crash into walls the first time they actually floor the pedal (read "ricer"), but other than that I think anyone into cars wants to go fast at some level. Even with real race cars at speeds near 200 mph, the safety of race cars is phenominal and the fatality rate is very low in relation to how many serious accidents occur in racing. Get your facts straight people.



you know not everyone likes to race. i myself just like showing my car off and if i have too, race from stop light to stop light. thats all for me.


----------



## joeler123 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hahah, what about racing? I hope you realize just how privaleged you are to be able to race and be a part of the action. I cant do this for reasons other than finances, this doesnt make anyone more knowledged or better than anyone, its just a different walk of life than those who post on threads.


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

Well i 2 think a v-12 skyline is a waste but it is like that other guy said certain races have cretain requirements like v-12 so nissan was actually smart cuz now they can races in the v-12 classes and get the name of the skyline out there even more and have more ppl talking bout it


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

a v12 skyline is no more of a waste than an ls1 skyline...

who cares

lets all make a big stink about nothing


how many people in this thread actually own a GTR???

hmm how many? come on i bet im the only person who does and i jsut posted

if someone makes a v12 anything commend them be jealous and admit it, dont say that its a waste...

because to the owner its not and do you think the owner cares about your opinion...

hell give me a v12 skyline id rock it like i rock my inline6


----------



## lmfracing (Aug 19, 2005)

Shadao said:


> how many people in this thread actually own a GTR???


Well... I own a wasted one...


----------

